# 23 haynie magnum



## redstripe (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone have any input on the fairly new 23 Haynie magnum?
performance
stability
handling
hole shot depth
thinking of going from a cat to the 23 magnum
any thoughts appreciated:question:


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

No such boat


There's a 25' Magnum, and it's a cadillac.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Speck Ops (Jan 29, 2013)

There is such a boat K&J Marine had one at the fishing show. Sorry I don't have any numbers but I haven't had the chance to run one yet.


----------



## redstripe (Jul 2, 2013)

yes there is such a boat, i saw one at Chris marine. it is wider than the HO but a foot shorter


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Huh! I thought I was up to speed on all Haynies.

Apologies to you!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

I talked to Mike(runs the hull manufacturing side of Haynie for Chris)about the 23M. His personal boat now is the 23M.I have the 25M. Mike really likes the boat A LOT!Faster than the 25, handles like an HO, floats in less and gets up in less. He was big on the HO and ran that boat for years but likes the 23M much better. His has a 250 2 stroke and he is getting mid 60s plus. Bottom line it has 8 inches in width over the HO and as a result a better ride/floatation. Not that the HO has a shabby ride mind you.Go take a ride in it.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I bet that extra width takes a lot of that loose feel out of the rear end compared to the HO. shallower too no doubt with extra width.


----------



## shalor57 (Feb 24, 2005)

I wonder what the maximum horsepower rating is? Maybe 300?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Put a 300 Mercury on one and get after it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redstripe (Jul 2, 2013)

trouthammer you mentioned it gets up in less. do you know what less would be. I am also wondering how slow you can go and stay on plane.


----------



## redstripe (Jul 2, 2013)

i will be test riding when i get back down


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

redstripe said:


> trouthammer you mentioned it gets up in less. do you know what less would be. I am also wondering how slow you can go and stay on plane.


I will ask Mike and get you a real number. Also I hate to put these numbers out there because they depend soooo much on things like the operator, bottom, and load... and frankly I see a lot of BS here on what other boats do that are just that. My pig with a 350 needs 24 inches or some prop life expectancy loss. I can get it up in less but not without grinding. My old HO would do it in 18 but again can get it up in less with a little grind. Again these are real numbers with a fishing loaded boat. Empty the gas, live wells and just me and we got a different story. I like numbers that are true to how one would normally fish.
Also to the poster asking about rating...they have a 400 on one and it is the same hull/transom as the 25 just shorter so I am sure 400 is good to go..


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

redstripe said:


> i will be test riding when i get back down


Call Chris before you go down there so he can get one available. They are selling like hotcakes but he can get a team guy to make one available.


----------



## redstripe (Jul 2, 2013)

trouthammer I appreciate you getting those numbers for me. i am currently in a 23 cat but am looking for something that handles easier and has a better ride. I know I will give up the shallower water performance of a cat but I like real numbers as well. I agree with a lot of BS that is thrown around on here. I normally fish with 3-4 Guys(couple of them 285lbs) and i fish bait in the summer so that adds weight also. I am curious if I can cut across a shallow flat(12'') in the 23 magnum with a load and not be scared to death. If i go with this Boat it will have a 250proxs most likely.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Any pics of this hull?


----------



## CMC (Feb 11, 2008)

Here are some pics of the 23 Magnum. This boat is available for demo rides in the Houston area. Give us a call if you have any questions. 
K and J Marine
281 350 1950
[email protected]


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

CMC said:


> Here are some pics of the 23 Magnum. This boat is available for demo rides in the Houston area. Give us a call if you have any questions.
> K and J Marine
> 281 350 1950
> [email protected]


Wow, that is a fine boat. If I ever decide to get out of a skiff, I'd have this boat on a very, very short list. Nicely done.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome looking!


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Cmc, what power are you running? Have to agree, that is very nicely done.


----------



## CMC (Feb 11, 2008)

The engine is a 300 Verado


----------



## TR (Feb 25, 2005)

What type of performance numbers are you seeing with the 300 Verado?


----------



## CMC (Feb 11, 2008)

I am still playing with props. As of right now, we are in the upper 60's tournament loaded, full of fuel, and 2 guys. There is more there, just waiting on a couple of props that are on backorder, to see what is going to be the best combination. I have been extremely impressed with the overall performance of the boat, it handles great, drifts straight, takes rough water incredible, and the extra width makes it a little more stable and shallower. Cruising speed with current prop is around 45mph at 4K rpm and holeshot is very good.


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*23 magnum*

This is my 23 magnum. Loaded w/ ktop and all. Boat loaded with 4 guys, 60 gallons of fuel, and stuff will run 58 w/ 250 pro xs. I like 20" of water or better so i dont burn my prop up, but it will take off in less. Very stable and great ride.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

I love the look without the sag in the side. I never liked that on the Haynie's

Good looking boat.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Love it and glad I haven't pulled the trigger on an HO yet. I think this will be the perfect boat for me. I love the HO but always wished it was a little wider like the Tran xlr8 or the 25 magnum.


----------



## redstripe (Jul 2, 2013)

GIGEM18 pm sent


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

dolch said:


> I love the look without the sag in the side. I never liked that on the Haynie's
> 
> Good looking boat.


None of the Haynies with high sides have it.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

*Houston dealer*

I heard there was a Houston dealer but cannot find who that might be. 
I hate to drive to AP to buy a boat. I have called CMC but get a recording that they dont check their phone messages and their website says nothing about handling the boats. 
Anybody know who in Houston handles Haynies?
Thanks


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Chuck said:


> I heard there was a Houston dealer but cannot find who that might be.
> I hate to drive to AP to buy a boat. I have called CMC but get a recording that they dont check their phone messages and their website says nothing about handling the boats.
> Anybody know who in Houston handles Haynies?
> Thanks


Go to the Haynie Boats website and look under dealers. The info you want is there.


----------



## Speck Ops (Jan 29, 2013)

K&J Marine


----------



## CRutkowski (Aug 30, 2012)

*23 magnum*

now that the Haynie 23 magnum has been out for a while can someone tell of their experience running this boat like fishability with 4 people, motor and prop with performance numbers. how much needed to take off and how much needed to run across a shallow flat


----------

